# Mi negocio... tanto regarlo... ¿Para que?



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2010)

hola, he estado leyendo otros temas y navegando por la web y por la vida me surgio un pensamiento .
que lo comparto.
solo para que no puedan dormir hoy .

miraba un apublicidad de alarmas, que hoy ofrecen con vigilancia, monitoreo, ademas de atencion por telefono en caso de un tema medico.

mi primer trabajo fue con alarmas, cuando se hacia dinero con alarmas.

alarmas es electronica.

un ingeniero quiere hacer su empresa y diseñar y vender alarmas, o sea placas electronicas.
ya es fastidioso el tema de la presentacion, y la publicidad.............
pero encima por la presion de la competencia tiene luego que pensar en monitoreo, en "transar" con la policia para en caso de que algun cliente tenga una alarma ellos vayan.
o tener su personal de seguridad.......eso no es de electronica.

y luego sale lo de ofrecer un sistema de salud............¿ que es eso ??
urgencias medicas.

ahhhhhhhhhhh

y pensaba, no voy a poner todo , por que se duermen, solo el concepto:
uno en esto de la electronica no comprendo por que , pero es algo complejo, y se vive con la presion de la competencia, con trabajo no continuo.

saben que no entiendo :
que un verdulero, o uno que vende ropa interior , o zapatos, no tiene esos dramas.
es como hace 50 años.
venden tranquilos
ganan (tengo clientes).
viven felices.
que competencia tienen ????
que presion que los hace estar con el culo ardiendo ????

vendes zapatos ?? no tenes que ofrecer una consulta al ortopedista gratis.
vendes verduras ????? el ultimo gran avance de las verdulerias en 20 años es que ahora te ofrecen en un blister el paquetito de verduritas ya cortadas y mezcladitas (se jugaron  ) 

la verdad............si no es por que me gusto, por que la descubri y me gusto.........para que mierc...... me meti en esto ??????

y eso que no me pongo a analizar otras profsiones, que hay , mejores y peores.
pero , ver que algunas tan sencillas son como eran , y no generan ningun tipo de las complicaciones que en nuestra area se genera.
y si me hubiese gustado matematica, o fisica teorica...............
ni que hablar...........me pego un tiro en los huevos 
me refiero a la caja de media docena de huevos que tengo en la heladera y me vendio el almacenero que tampoco se complica demasiado la vida:
le traen la mercaderia ,se la bajan, ordena en estantes, , la gente va , agarra y pasa por la caja.

no se complicaron en estudiar ninguna ciencia compleja.

es , solo lo que es, una .......un pensamiento que me aso por la cabeza, y me deja un poco .......
tengo que pensar menos, tener una birra en la heladera para cuando me viene una cosa asi.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 20, 2010)

Todos los negocios y profesiones tienen problemas, no por nada los negocios quiebran, tienen que conseguir provedores mas baratos o enfrentarse a tiendas mas grandes, eso si, es mas facil vender tomates que vender una antena a un anciano que te dice que no sirve por que: "no tiene todas las varillitas pegadas".


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2010)

ivan: "fush, fush, yeta, yeta"

En un negocio como este y siendo tu propio jefe donde te quedaste comodo, fuiste

Como dice el gran filosofo del foro



> Cocodrilo que se duerme es cartera


 
siempre hay que buscarle una vuelta mas al tornillo, jeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 20, 2010)

fernandob, una birra?, yo nesecito dos botellas de vino aleman de perdida
(pero como la profecion no da ps chingele local)
(y en hielera porque no hay pa la eladera)
(mejor ni le sigo)


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 23, 2010)

buen comentario,yo conosco un negocio que no quiebra,,, siempre tiene clientes, los clientes no se quejan en nada y no te extresan ... LA FUNERARIA... ole tus huevos!! como dicen en mi pueblo jeje

un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

todos los negocios tiene riesgos y en la mayoria los avances y los servicios prestados son la peor amenaza de los demas negociantes..

en ejemplo, mi familia trabaja con seguros de autos, motos, casa, vida, etc...y el mejor avance que se ha hecho en esto (y de hecho nosotros lo hemos implementado primeros en nuestra ciudad) es el de cobrar a la gente en su casa...luego ir al lugar del accidente, tomar las fotos, pasar la denuncia de siniestro, conseguir presupuesto para el arreglo del coche, y conseguir el pago del siniestro, todo en la misma oficina...

la gente tiene mayor comodidad...pero el negocio del seguro no cambia en nada...

hay que ofrecer servicios muchachos...servicioooooos


----------



## electroandres (Ene 23, 2010)

fernandob: Cuantos kilos de papas tiene que vender un verdulero para llegar a pagar los gastos de su casa + la escula de sus hijos + el alquiler del negocio? serian unos 1000 kilos o no¿? te parece que eso no es una presion para el verdulero¿ no te parece que uno que tiene un negocio tiene que vender 100 calsoncillos para poder pagar apenas el alquiler..... 
Vos decis de lo de las alarmas, para abrir un negocio asi, tenes que empezar con una muy grande invercion inicial, luego contratar un empresa pribada de salud y una de seguridad. Asi se manejan esos negocios, no es tan complicado como lo decis... solo se necesita $... si no la tenes, te va a parecer algo imposible de llegar, como es para la mayoria de nosotros. Pero un ingeniero no se va a mandar a hacer esas cosas, un ingeniero tiene que trabajar en una empresa de alarmas NO ABRIRLAS (al menos que tenga la plata suficiente, obio) y las presiones para ese ingeniero/tecnico, van a ser menores ya qe tiene un sueldo estable y no tiene que andar fijandose en cuantas papas vendio


----------

